# Simple and effective



## Doc.DGAF (May 10, 2006)

Got a bong? No? Get one. Toss your seeds in the bong (don't inhale them dumb*ss), smoke up with them there for two weeks. Once they root A)plant a half inch deep in soil(where/however you prefer) and add a bottlecap full of water 'till it sprouts. B)set in shallow tray full of white rocks and fertilized water, refresh water weekly.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

Doc.DGAF said:
			
		

> Got a bong? No? Get one. Toss your seeds in the bong (don't inhale them dumb*ss), smoke up with them there for two weeks. Once they root A)plant a half inch deep in soil(where/however you prefer) and add a bottlecap full of water 'till it sprouts. B)set in shallow tray full of white rocks and fertilized water, refresh water weekly.


*Whats up Doc.DGAF. Let me see if i got this right. You are telling me that if i put my seeds in a bong and still smoke from it that they will germinate. I don't think so. #1 The carcinogens alone in the bong water will kill the seeds. This is just crazy. *


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2006)

..Oh my! ...and I thought when I seen mules walking on snowshoes, that I had seen It _all_.


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2006)

Ummm, thats a simple and effective way to kill the seeds. and if they do sprout by some strange act of God. then the smoke will kill it. A realy simple and effective way. Put dirt in cup. put seed in dirt. then water.


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 11, 2006)

Works for me, but it's up to you.


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2006)

you have plants growing, that were germinated in bong water?..I will refrain from saying.."It ain't so."..but would definately NOT recommend this method of germination. The bong water can no way, benefit sprouting.


----------



## bongzilla420 (May 12, 2006)

lol this is pretty funny


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2006)

If no one is around, do the seeds still get high?

Hahahahaha

Let's see. The water would probably be acidic as hell which might actually help the seed shell crack faster.....If the water were kept cool.....

Hell, it might actually work good, who's going to try it? I never use a bong. I have to order a glass one. The plastic one I had made the smoke taste like panther piss.


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2006)

OK so the water becomes more acidic. Makes seed crack faster. but then what? PH range has a certain envelope before the plant dies.


Lets debate this. Dude get a PH reading of your bong water that you are using. We'll give this one a chance for a friday night experiment.


----------



## WiseMist (May 13, 2006)

God bless OverGrow. 

Contributed by: Pilgrim 

Oxy-Plus contains 17.5% Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2). 

*Seed Germination*: 
To a Litre of lukewarm water add: 
20 drops Oxy-Plus 
Stir thoroughly. Soak seeds in this solution for 24 hrs. before germinating in the usual way.
/GrowFAQ 2000-2004/OverGrow.

I never used this, but I trust this though... 
And my favorit method is "seedburger". Take two sponges (for dishwashing are the best ones!), wet them up with warm water, prop against one another and insert some seeds in between of them. Put them in some plastic container for food storage. Add on bottom of container 2-3mm lukewarm water. Than push gently onto sponges to make them well waterlogged. Put container in warm place for 12 hrs. Germination - 100%. Tested hundreds times!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2006)

WiseMist said:
			
		

> my favorit method is "seedburger". Take two sponges (for dishwashing are the best ones!), wet them up with warm water, prop against one another and insert some seeds in between of them. Put them in some plastic container for food storage. Add on bottom of container 2-3mm lukewarm water. Than push gently onto sponges to make them well waterlogged. Put container in warm place for 12 hrs. Germination - 100%. Tested hundreds times!


A "seedburger" HA! That's a good one!
I've discovered a minor problem with doing it this way that is easily resolved. Sometimes the root will grow into the sponge and extracting it will hurt the seedling. If you use an exacto knife or razor and cut a "V" under the seed, the plant will continue to grow without stop and the little piece of sponge just stays with it.

Great method!


----------

